# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  ما رأيكم في هذا الكتاب ؟

## حمد الإدريسي

الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله 
                              مناقشة تأصيلية علميّة هادئة 
                              لمسألة الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله
                                       ويليه
                              التحرير في مسألة التكفير
                  وهي الفتوى المتأخرة للإمام ابن عثيمين " رحمه الله "
                                     تطبع لأول مرة
                                         تقديم
                               صاحب الفضيلة الشيخ
                       محمد بن حسن بن عبدالرحمن آل الشيخ
                   عضو الإفتاء واللجنة الدائمة وهيئة كبار العلماء
                  تأليف 
                             أبي عبدالرحمن 
                          بندر بن نايف العتيبي
هل من تعليق على هذا الكتاب أو إضافة لأحد العلماء أو ممن قرأه 
بارك الله في الجميع

----------


## محمود الغزي

أما الكتاب فقد قدم له العلامة محمد حسن آل الشيخ كما ذكرت = اطلع عليه عالم من علماء أهل السنة .
ثم المؤلف = الشيخ بندر العتبيي _ وفقه الله لكل خير _ .
وقد نقل فيه بحوث قيمة لأهل العلم (!) 
والله أعلم ......

----------


## عالي الهمة

يرجى الرجوع إلى فتوى اللجنة الدائمة -سددها الله- المعنونة بـ: التحذير من ظاهرة الإرجاء وبعض الكتب الداعية إليه .

أو كتاب رفع الائمة عن فتوى اللجنة الدائمة للشيخ محمد سالم الدوسري ..قدم له : الشيخ الفوزان والراحجي وأخر -نسيت إسمه

----------


## عبد فقير

بينت اللجنة الدائمة أن الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله فى التشريع العام كفر أكبر وأن من سوى بينه وبين الحكم من غير تشريع فقد افترى على أهل السنة

----------


## حمد الإدريسي

بارك الله فيكم جميعا 
لكن أين هي فتوى اللجنة التي تبين أن التشريع العام كفر أكبر بذاته أو في نفس الامر ؟
واين هو قولهم : أن من سوى بين الحكم غير ما أنزل الله وبين التشريع العام فقد افترى على اهل السنة 
وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## عبد فقير

فى الفتوى التى ترد على كتاب الدكتور خالد العنبرى

----------


## هنـَّـاد

هل يوجد رد علمي على هذا الكتاب ؟!

----------


## هنـَّـاد

> بينت اللجنة الدائمة أن الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله فى التشريع العام كفر أكبر وأن من سوى بينه وبين الحكم من غير تشريع فقد افترى على أهل السنة





> فى الفتوى التى ترد على كتاب الدكتور خالد العنبرى


عفواً أخي الشيخ " عبد فقير "
فالعبارة غير دقيقة
واللجنة الدائمة - في الفتوى التي أحلتَ إليها - لم تقل ذلك

هذا ما ظهر لي
ولك أن توضح أكثر بارك الله فيك

----------


## الباحث المستفيد

> هل يوجد رد علمي على هذا الكتاب ؟!


 الأخ هناد لوتكرمت ماهو الذي لم يعجبك في الكتاب؟

----------


## هنـَّـاد

> الأخ هناد لوتكرمت ماهو الذي لم يعجبك في الكتاب؟


عفواً أخي الشيخ " الباحث "
لا أتحدث من منطلق موافقة أو مخالفة وإنما أحببت السؤال لا غير
لأنني وجدت في أحد المنتديات من ينتقد الكتاب
كما وجدت رداً لأحد المصريين " طارق عبد الحليم "

كما أن المسألة فيها نزاع كبير بين المتأخرين
ومن النادر أن يصدر كتاب إلا ويجد من يناقشه من أنصار القول الآخر
لذا طرحت السؤال للمعرفة فقط لا غير

----------


## مُحب الصالحين

بسمِ اللهِ الرّحمنِ الرّحيمِ *تقديم كتاب "المبرد" في القانون* الحمدُ لله، والصّلاة والسّلام على رسول الله، أمّا بعد:
فقد اطّلعتُ على البحث الذي أعدّه أخونا الفاضل الشّيخ القاضي معاذ بن عبدالعزيز المبرد، بعنوان "كلّيات القانون والحكم بغير ما أنزل الله"، وقد تضمّنَ البحثُ مقدّمةً جاء فيها: (وإنّ مِن أعظم الفتن ظهورًا وطغيانًا في هذا الزّمان فتنةُ الحكمِ بغيرِ ما أنزلَ الله).
كما تضمّن البحث الأمور التّالية:
*١-* ذكر الّدليل على وجوب التّحاكم إلى شرع الله.
*٢-* ذكر الفرق بين الحكم الشّرعي وحكم القانون.
٣- الفرق بين القانون والنّظام.
٤- حكم القوانين الوضعية.
٥- بيان طريقة تدريس كلّيّات القانون للقانون.
٦- حقيقة ما يُدرّس في كلّيّات القانون.
٧- عرض وتحليل نماذج من المقررات، وقد شمل العرض والتحليل المقررات التالية:
* مبادئ القانون.
* النّظرية العامة للعقود.
* مقرر أحكام الالتزام.
* مصادر الالتزام.
* الجزائي.
٨- أهم الملاحظات على المقررات القانونية، وإليك هذه الملحوظات كما ذكرها الباحث:
* عدم تحقيق المقررات القانونية: البراءة مِن القوانين الوضعية، وعدم الإنكار لها.
* أن أساس خطورة المقررات القانونية:  أنّها تعتمد مرجعيّةً غير الشّريعة الإسلاميّة، لاستمداد الأحكام، وعقب  الباحث على ذلك بقوله: (واعتمادُ مرجعيّة غير الشّريعة الإسلاميّة في  استمداد الأحكام: مِن الشّرك بالله).
* المقررات القانونية تقارن بين  الشّريعة الإسلاميّة والقانون مقارنةً تفضي إلى رفع مرتبة القانون وتشويه  الفقه الإسلامي والتنفير منه.
٩- شبهة وجواب، وتنبيه.
١٠- وجوب تحقيق البراءة مِن الشّرك والكفر بالطاغوت وإظهار ذلك.
١١- عرض وتحليل نماذج من الاختبارات.
١٢- تصوير لواقع مَن خرجتهم كليات  القانون في العالم الإسلامي، وصاروا قضاة يحكمون بغير ما أنزل الله، وأن  واقعهم أصدق برهان على حقيقة كليات القانون.
١٣- أقوال أهل العلم في كليات القانون، وقد نقل عن ستة:
- الشّيخ أحمد شاكر-رحمه الله-.
- الشّيخ محمد بن إبراهيم -مفتي المملكة الأسبق- رحمه الله.
- الشّيخ الأزهري عبدالحليم محمود -رحمه الله-.
- الشّيخ الأزهري عبدالستار فتح الله -رحمه الله-.
- الشيخ عبدالمحسن العباد -حفظه الله-.
- الدّكتور عبدالعزيز بن أحمد البداح -حفظه الله-.
١٤- الخاتمة، والنتائج، وعدتها خمسة عشر، وجلّها مما تضمّنته تحليلات المؤلف لمقررات كلية الحقوق، وأخيرًا التوصيات من المؤلف.

*وبعد هذا الاستعراض لمضمون البحث إجمالاً، أقول:*
إنّه بحث قيّم أحسن فيه مؤلِّفُه، وأجاد وأفاد، وأدّى ما عليه في إنكار هذا  المنكر العظيم مِن فتح كليات الحقوق وتدريس القوانين، مما يُعدُّ خطوة  أولى في طريق تحكيم القوانين الوضعية وتطبيعها، وتهيئة النّفوس لتقبلها،  وما هذه الكليات إلا أثر من آثار احتلال النّصارى لبلاد المسلمين.
وأمّا كلية الحقوق في "جامعة الملك سعود" وتدريس القانون في كليات الشّريعة  في الجامعات الأخرى: فهو من قبيل العدوى والتّبعيّة العمياء، وقد أنكر  جمعٌ من العلماء هذا المنكر الكبير، وبيّنوا ما يجب بيانه في هذا الشأن  الخطير كما ذكر المؤلّف أقوالهم، ومعلوم أنّهم لا تحصل بهم الكفاية بما مضى  من الإنكار مادام المنكر قائمًا، بل يتوسع وتعظم به الفتنة، فالواجب  الاستمرار في الإنكار بحسب القدرة، والواجب على حكومة المملكة أن تتراجع عن  التّمادي في هذا الطريق، وتستغني بتدريس أحكام الشّريعة التي بُني نظام  الحكم في المملكة عليها.

*تنبيه:* كلُّ ما  تقدّم يختص بتدريس القوانين الوضعية التي تضاهى بالشّريعة، وتُجعل ندّاً  لها في الحكم والتحكيم، أمّا الأنظمة المرعية مما ليس فيها ما يخالف  النّصوص والأحكام الشّرعية: فهي أنظمة إداريّة، وكلّ قاضٍ ومسؤول يحتاج إلى  دراستها لتسيير العمل، ومعرفة الحقوق والواجبات الوظيفية.
*وبناء* على ما سبق:  أوصي بطبع الكتاب ونشره وإرساله إلى مَن يُرجى أن يكون له جهد وأثر في  مقاومة هذا المنكر. نسأل الله أن يصلح أحوال المسلمين حكومات وشعوبًا،  ويوفقهم لمراجعة دينهم، وإقامة جميع أمورهم على كتاب الله وسنّة رسوله  -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم- وفي ذلك سعادتهم ونجاتهم وفلاحهم، كما نسأله تعالى  أن يحبط كيد الكافرين والمنافقين، وينصر دينه ويُعلي كلمته، إنّه تعالى على  كلّ شيء قدير، وصلّى الله وسلّم وبارك على عبده ورسوله محمّد وعلى آله  وصحبه أجمعين.
حُرر في: 1436/5/11 هـ  *   قال ذلك:
عبدالرّحمن بن ناصر البرّاك*

----------

